# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Fitting Masters Chinese made faucet and taps

## barrysumpter

Fitting Masters Chinese made faucet and taps. 
Having some concerns. 
Faucet:
The faucet is too long to screw in so has to be removed from its base.
The grommet faces the wall leaving maybe 30mm between faucet base and wall to tighten the grommet.
When tested the faucet leaked.       
---    
Taps:
I ran thru a test assembly with the taps.
Once all was secured the handle had some play in it.  
When removing the old spindle there was a nylon T shaped washer with the rubber on top of the T.
The old spindle is shaped so the bottom of the T would fit into the end of the spindle. 
The new one does NOT have the opening in the spindle for the T shaped washer to fit.
Also when testing the taps there is only a quarter turn to turn on and off.
The old taps took a full turn to get the water flowing fully.  
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## barrysumpter

Never mind. 
Went to masters to ask.
Plumbing manager in masters was more insulting than helpful.
Faucet n taps returned. 
He was acting like he only talked to actual plumbers. 
Same guy who gave me heaps trying to get the faucet in the first place. 
Considering not working with masters for two bathroom fit outs.

----------


## plum

There was absolutely nothing wrong with your original purchase. The problem laid entirely with you and your lack of plumbing knowledge.       :Wink 1:

----------


## barrysumpter

Agreed.  
Well, other than the leaking faucet and the wobbly tap handles.  LOL 
And trying to correct my lack of plumbing knowledge by asking here and there.
And getting insulted. 
Couldn't get a proper response from that local Masters plumbing manager.
So protested by returning the items. 
I rang the that Masters manager and asked for a name of another plumbing team member who might be willing to help.
He gave me one but wouldn't be on duty until 1pm.
I'll ask for him next time and not waste my time with the other.
Maters is too close anyway. 
The store manager was not interested in any way shape or form about the second time I've had problems with his plumbing manager. 
Later, was out looking for tiles.
Stopped at Masters on Centre Rd and Warrigal Rd in Oakleigh South. 
Explained to plumbing guy there I was concerned with no T shaped washer.
And T shaped washer couldn't fit into new quarter turn spindle.
And asked him to explain a bit more on how I could fit it myself. 
He was quite happy to help and thorough about explaining the differences between old spindles and quarter turn spindles.
And that some new quarter turn spindles need a quarter turn spindle extender.
And suggested that I bring in the old spindle so we could measure the depth.
We had a look for the quarter turn spindle extender but they didn't stock them.
He didn't know why. 
Very happy with that service. 
So happy I forgot to ask about the leaking faucet and wobbly tap handles.  
I did notice at both locations neither had the faucet in stock nor on display.

----------


## Random Username

Well, truth be told, if you're not a licensed plumber you're legally not allowed to do it anyway.   
There are exceptions (in some states) that let a householder replace a tap washer (that'd be your tee shaped washer with a rubber top), but no more than that. 
You were going from a standard jumper valve setup to a quarter-turn ceramic valve - which is roughly a 100 year upgrade in tap technology!

----------


## ringtail

If you go to a proper trade plumbing shop and buy some bits there the guys behind the counter are usually more than willing ( most, not all) to reveal all. Establish a relationship with them and save yourself the hassle of the masters and bumrings numpties

----------

